# Switching broadband supplier



## cremeegg (4 Jan 2022)

I am currently with eir paying €68 per month. Similar packages are advertised at €35. How can I switch. I have tried telephoning eir, but they do not answer the phone.


----------



## Ger1966 (12 Jan 2022)

@cremeegg, if you are out of contract with eir, it should just be a matter of talking to your new supplier and giving them your UAN (it'll be on your broadband bill) and they'll do the rest for you. 

I was paying something similar to eir last March and moved to Vodafone.  My broadband cost dropped from €67.99 to €30 per month. I was getting 150MB with eir, but am getting 500MB with Vodafone.  That 12-month price is ending soon for me, so I'm on the lookout to move to another provider.  I've had no issues, so far, with Vodafone, so I have no real reason to move from them.  However, the price goes up to €60 per month at the end of contract, so I'm looking for alternatives.  I've seen Sky offering a 12-month contract for €35, so that's where I'll probably end up.  I also see that eir are offering 500MB for just under €40 per month, but I'm not keen on going back to them. 

I get a weekly mail from One Big Switch and they currently have an offer with Vodafone for €30 per month for the first 4 months, and then €35 for the next 8 months.  Have a look at that too.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2022)

Have you tried switching via Bonkers?


----------



## Cervelo (12 Jan 2022)

Another one here for Vodafone, always easy to contact and great to deal with when the time comes for renewals 
Have been paying in and around the €30 pm for a good few years now
I did change to Eir for a year only because of the free Prime offer and changed back after the year


----------



## Ger1966 (13 Jan 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Another one here for Vodafone, always easy to contact and great to deal with when the time comes for renewals
> Have been paying in and around the €30 pm for a good few years now
> I did change to Eir for a year only because of the free Prime offer and changed back after the year


Hi @Cervelo are Vodafone open to offering a discount once the first year contract is up?  As I said previously, I have no issues at all with them and would like to stay with them if their price was more competitive.


----------



## Cervelo (13 Jan 2022)

Ger1966 said:


> Hi @Cervelo are Vodafone open to offering a discount once the first year contract is up?


Slight correction to my post after looking at my spreadsheets, €35pm up to 2018 and €30pm since then
Yes, just give them a call shortly before your contract is due to expire and ask what offers they have for you
Sometimes it will be a straight discount other times it could be a mixture of heavily discounted for x months (or free) and the balance at full rate
The best I got was back in 2018 six months free and six months at full price €45 and then 2019 got offered €30pm and have paid that since
Now that's for Fibre (TTC) 100/150Mbps and no landline and I get speeds of 90+Mbps which is perfect for our needs


----------



## Cervelo (6 Mar 2022)

Our BB with Vodafone is about to expire beginning of April and I was wondering about who is the cheapest at the moment
Have talked to Vodafone and looked at Eir's webpage and the cheapest now seems to be €35pm for just BB up €5 from last year
So I'm wondering if anybody in the last few weeks has renewed at a better deal then €35pm or is it the best I'm going to get??


----------



## nest egg (6 Mar 2022)

€35 is as good as you'll get right now. Eir, Vodafone, Pure, Sky all seem to be available at that price, certainly for FTTH products.


----------



## Cervelo (6 Mar 2022)

It seems now Eir are offering "€100 of your bill" if you sign up and get connected before 31st of March
So that is probably where we will end up at just under €27pm (net) unless Vodafone will do a price match??


----------



## Freelance (6 Mar 2022)

Our contract was up in December 2021. The provider is Vodafone (using eir fibre). We contacted Vodafone and got a €15 per month “loyalty discount” in return for staying with them for a further 12 months.


----------



## Cervelo (8 Mar 2022)

Cervelo said:


> It seems now Eir are offering "€100 of your bill" if you sign up and get connected before 31st of March
> So that is probably where we will end up at just under €27pm (net) unless Vodafone will do a price match??


Just a little update, looks like we're staying with Vodafone!
Mrs C was in contact with VF yesterday and they have agreed to renew our BB at €30pm for the next year
Now I know it's €3pm dearer than Eir but to avail of the Eir offer I'd have to break my contract with VF during the last month
and this according to VF would mean my final month would be charged at full price, an extra €20 which would mean I'd only be saving €16 for the year by making the switch to Eir


----------

